# ANy one have any Experience with CPI in methuen, MA?



## Bowdoin1998 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a GSD that I want to start to train and am looking for a good trainer. These guys are in my backyard and am wondering if anyone has had any experiences..good or bad... with them? Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This the place?

Our Unique Approach | Canine Protection International

I couldn't find information on any dog classes that you would go to with your dog, but maybe I'm missing the right section. Have you trained a protection type dog before and is that what you are interested in? Lot's more time and effort than more usual training people participate in.

You seen these?

http://www.mspca.org/programs/dog-training/methuen-dog-training.html

http://www.tmskennels.com/basic_manners_group_class.htm

http://www.carolynbarney.com/index.php?id=51


----------



## Maik (Sep 24, 2012)

I would also be interested in hearing from anyone with experience with them as trainers. I visited them yesterday, and am considering them for training for my two GSD pups.


----------



## Maik (Sep 24, 2012)

After visiting the location, talking with the trainers and talking to others that have used them for training, I have decided to use them for training my two dogs. 
All reports are glowing....


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Bowdoin1998 said:


> I have a GSD that I want to start to train and am looking for a good trainer. These guys are in my backyard and am wondering if anyone has had any experiences..good or bad... with them? Thanks!


there is also fortunatek9.com in Derry, NH right off rt 102 exit 4 off rt 93. My two have been going since they were pups. They do Protection, Obed. Rally, puppy obed.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

These guys are also close to me. I went there (last summer) for information on there training. First thing that hits you when you get out of the car is the gross SMELL.. It was obnoxious !!! I did do an interview with them for problems I was having with our dog. They didn't want to do "problems" . Only go threw there training courses. 
My wife wouldn't even go over there after I told her this.. Even inside the office the smell was awful. I believe they stay in business by doing the 30 day room an board training. People that went to them that I knew never looked at the place. Dogs were dropped off at the vets an they took care of getting the dog there. If ya want more info email me. I just couldn't deal with the conditions for my dog. Although he does live better than most people I know


----------



## Jettshana (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey i have my German shepherd and i used the CPI guys for my pet. These guys are very professional and experienced. I had a great experience with CPI. Highly recommend CPI without ant doubt.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't have any experience with CPI but Jayne at Dawg City in Andover is great
https://www.facebook.com/dawgcityinc?ref=profile


----------

